# Question Befor First Trip



## mike (Dec 17, 2006)

Thanks for all the help and encourgement so far!!!!, We do have some quick questions
1. Do most people drive with the fridge filled and on? Do u shut off the propane when getting fuel?

2. If u drive with food, etc. in the fridge what do u use to keep the food from moving and spilling?

3. What kind of sewer connection will i need to hook up to use the campground sewer connection?

4. I know this has been discussed alot and have we have read the previous posts, BUT, unfortunately it seems i can only order mckesh mirrors and that they will arrive before our ambitious first trip, 900 miles, I have been looking at Eagle vision back up mirrors, they look like Mckesh and the reviews on camping world seem good. What does everyone think about those?

5. The sewer hose i got from the dealer is basic, do i need to upgrade and if so to what?

6. unfortunately we will not have time to put on a quickie flush, My plan is to get a king flush and a wand. I wish i had more time but the dw needs a vacation and really wants to use the tt and we are really looking forward to topsail. Does that seem adequate to clean the tanks at least until we get more time. We also bought a unit one year old so i am assuming that the black tank has already been used.

7. The manual says to empty the tanks prior to dewinterizing, then flush, then empty. Is is neccessary to empty first or can i just flush out the pink stuff and then dump?

I know there are alot of questions, We really appreciate all the help. We only hope that one day when we become more knowledgeable, and that we will be able to repay the favor, or at least see some of you at some events and offer u a adult beverage!!!

THANK YOU


----------



## JimBo99 (Apr 25, 2006)

Welcome Mike.

Check out the Sewer Solution from Camping World. I have been using it for a year and love it.

I drive with the fridge on. When I stop for diesel I leave it on. I also leave my diesel truck running too. the semi's do it all the time. For gasoline I'd shut if off while fueling up as gasoline is far more volitile.

Hope this helps,
Jim


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Hi Mike,

Many travel with their fridges running. Just be sure to remember to turn it off before entering a gas station. I usually pack it the night before once it has cooled down to temperature, then we normally travel with ours off. Our trips are usually no more than 4 hours, so it stays cool enough till we reach our destination. You might even want to do your shopping once you get close to Topsail, or at least the stuff that needs to stay cold, and just shop for the dry goods ahead of time.

These really help keep things in place in the fridge. I have never had a spill.

Refrigerator Bars

If you get both sizes, you can use the longer ones in the fridge and the shorter ones in the bathroom medicine cabinet. The short ones are also handy for keeping the pantry slides from opening the doors while underway.

We haven't camped with full hookups, so I can't really offer any advice about the sewer connection.

Start making lists...and remember that planning and packing is 1/2 the fun!


----------



## bcsmith4k (Apr 6, 2005)

Hi Mike,

1. Refrigerator: I agree with previous posters, drive with the unit on, turn it off before refueling.
2. Black Tank Issues: A flush king and wand will work out well. Just make sure you have enough grey hose to feed into the trailer. The sewer hose that the dealers provide is great for an emergency back up or if you need additional length on the primary hose. Camping World has higher quality hoses available, go with one of those units.
3. You should dewinterize the water lines before the camping trip. Thoroughly flush out the lines and pressurize (using city water) to ensure there are no water line failures. 
4. Start your own check list of the basics to pack, hitch up and set up procedures, etc.

Good luck on your maiden voyage!

Bill


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

Pack the fridge snug, even it it means when travelling to leave one shelf empty. It rides better than you think.

I have always driven with the fridge on and I have never shut it off when refueling. This is another highly debated subject and there is nothing wrong with turning it off for safety reasons. With the room in most stations (except truck stops) stopping before the pumps and walking around the unit has its own dangers. The fridge in the trailer is not near the pumps when fueling, it is behind you. I know it drives over the island when you leave. I had pumped gas for 10 years part and full time. People lighting a cigarette in the car or on the island is more of a danger. I have had people throw a lit cigarette out of the window into a puddle of gas and gladly, nothing happens. I have even opened up hoods of cars running with bad and old spark plug wires and you could see the sparks dancing in the dark. Erring on the side of caution is good.

John


----------



## H2oSprayer (Aug 5, 2006)

tdvffjohn said:


> Pack the fridge snug, even if it means when travelling to leave one shelf empty. It rides better than you think.
> I have always driven with the fridge on and I have never shut it off when refueling.


We do the same things and have never had a problem. With two growing boys, there is usually enough food in the frig to keep everything from shifting while moving. As far as the sewer hose, we use use this setup, and I have been very happy with it. The elbow has a couple differnet sizes of threads to screw into the pipes at the cg's. At the least, you will probably want to get a threaded elbow.

Chris


----------



## justinsnow0 (Feb 5, 2007)

I'm new to this camping thing too. My wife and I did our maiden voyage 2 weeks ago and I use the sewer solution. I love that thing. It worked great...... I highly recommend it. Of course I also had the quickie flush installed ond you would be amazed how much "stuff" is still in there after just normal dumping. I am sure though that if you wanded it from the toilet you would get the same results.


----------



## mike (Dec 17, 2006)

Thanks to all for the great responses. I was able to buy the mckesh mirrors that went up on this site over the weekend I should have them thursday. We are really excited about our first trip this weekend. We went to Camping world and the dw wanted to buy a bunch of nick/nacks. I tried to explain that the wonderful outback people said to wait and use the trailer to see what we really need. She didn't like that, that much, lol.
We still are reseaching our sewer issues, leaning to a wand with either the sewer solution or the flush king, not sure which one we will go with. We do have a cleanout at our house that we could use so that might be our best option. Anyway THANKS TO EVERYONE FOR BEING THERE!!!


----------

